# I have joined the dark side..



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2011)

My brand new toy. My first recumbent. And it's brilliant..












There are more pics *HERE*


----------



## Arch (5 Jun 2011)

Nice! Welcome to the Catrike clan....


----------



## markg0vbr (5 Jun 2011)

begins the collection it dose, form the dark side turning there is non.


----------



## Night Train (5 Jun 2011)

Lovely looking machine.

Just waiting for the missing wheel to come into play!


----------



## markg0vbr (6 Jun 2011)

if bent's are the dark side, trike bent's are the slippery slope to weird beard and sandals with socks. 
the first sign of this syndrome, is when you start adapting bits of kit for the bent, like lights, computer mounts and luggage that hangs ether side of you seat and not getting off you bike when you get to a café as it is so comfortable.


----------



## arallsopp (6 Jun 2011)

You might have lined up the spoke reflectors properly...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2011)

arallsopp said:


> You might have lined up the spoke reflectors properly...



I am surprised that no one mentioned the brick work or the dirty windows or the bin or the dead hanging plant or whatever..


----------



## zoxed (6 Jun 2011)

I would turn it around and say "Welcome to Enlightenment" !!


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2011)

Lovely looking machine Ian, but I suppose you'll be in a bit of a cold sweat now until you've got your cleaning routing regimented for it


----------



## neil earley (6 Jun 2011)

Congrats on your new musashi , got a black framed one nice bent to ride many happy rides to come


----------



## n-ick (6 Jun 2011)

Yo,the decline will start;
beard, beer belly, sandals and a silly hat.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2011)

Just been out for a local roads 5 miler. Seemed to have got the balance near enough sorted. Can give it a good side to side wobble without any problems. The roundabouts at the top of my road don't seem to be a problem now, got them sussed though it's weird having to drop the inside foot on a turn, total opposite to what I am used to.. Starting off still needs some work. Need to start using the cleats as had a couple of foot slippage problems. Gonna try get out on it every night for practice. BUT IT BLOODY GOOD FUN!!


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Jun 2011)

n-ick said:


> Yo,the decline will start;
> beard, beer belly, sandals and a silly hat.



Yep you should see Allsopp and Bent Mickey


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Yep you should see *Allsopp* and Bent Mickey



I think you mean the person previously known as Allsopp and now know as the Brighton Pinup


----------



## dwain pipe (12 Jul 2011)

markg0vbr said:


> if bent's are the dark side, trike bent's are the slippery slope to weird beard and sandals with socks.
> the first sign of this syndrome, is when you start adapting bits of kit for the bent, like lights, computer mounts and luggage that hangs ether side of you seat and not getting off you bike when you get to a café as it is so comfortable.



Thats me daddyo


----------



## dwain pipe (12 Jul 2011)

markg0vbr said:


> if bent's are the dark side, trike bent's are the slippery slope to weird beard and sandals with socks.
> the first sign of this syndrome, is when you start adapting bits of kit for the bent, like lights, computer mounts and luggage that hangs ether side of you seat and not getting off you bike when you get to a café as it is so comfortable.



Thats me daddyo


----------



## BentMikey (12 Jul 2011)

Arch said:


> Nice! Welcome to the Catrike Catbike clan....



FTFY!!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2011)

Here you go. Some vids in *[url="http://www.cyclechat.net/topic/52206-sunday-london-ride/page__st__3885"]THIS[/url]* post of me/the Catbike in action (Thanks to that Arallsopp fella)


----------



## starhawk (17 Aug 2011)

Where did you get that aft spoke reflector? In Sweden that one isn't allowed, it should be Orange or White. A friend of mine has been stopped a number of times for not having spoke reflectors, he just explaines that when he was working as a cycle repairman he got in at least two cases of spoke reflector induced accident each week (during the high season). By the way in the Netherlands spoke relectors are not allowed alone, the law says that the tires got to have reflective sides, spoke reflectors are an optional extras. My Trike has no spoke reflektors, but as I have Schwalbes tires I have the reflective tyresides


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2011)

starhawk said:


> Where did you get that aft spoke reflector? In Sweden that one isn't allowed, it should be Orange or White. A friend of mine has been stopped a number of times for not having spoke reflectors, he just explaines that when he was working as a cycle repairman he got in at least two cases of spoke reflector induced accident each week (during the high season). By the way in the Netherlands spoke relectors are not allowed alone, the law says that the tires got to have reflective sides, spoke reflectors are an optional extras. My Trike has no spoke reflektors, but as I have Schwalbes tires I have the reflective tyresides



They came with the bike and the bike was imported from the USA. The reflectors are no longer on the wheels.


----------

